# Black Non Curing Sealant



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know the name or term for that black tacky sealant that does not go hard or cure.

I have searched the forum but all I seem to get returned is Black Streaks and Leaky Fiarts?

Hope someone can help, I am going to fit some flush LED Side marker lamps and would like to seal the holes with it.

Trev.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a normal 'van sealer that doesn't set.....but it's white!

http://www.carafax.co.uk/

PS. The manufacturer doesn't give much information but any Caravan/MH outlet will sell it.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Trev......"Arbromast Autograde" windscreen sealing compound could be the product you seek; sticks like the preverable to a blanket. Black in colour and never cures other than a thin skin where exposed. Available from Adshead Ratcliffe and Company Ltd.of Belper in Derbyshire tel 01773 821215.....best of luck.....Crindle.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Halfords*

Thanks EJB and Cringle,

I googled Carafax and at the top of the Page came up halfords, £1 a tube. So I reserved two online and popped down to collect them from the store. When I arrived I got some Castrol Edge with a Free Quality Halfords Screwdriver set and some Tyre dressing. No Carafax mind, the system is letting people reserve stock they do not have apparently.

Never mind, I will try the other place(s)

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Halfords*

Thanks EJB and Cringle,

I googled Carafax and at the top of the Page came up halfords, £1 a tube. So I reserved two online and popped down to collect them from the store. When I arrived I got some Castrol Edge with a Free Quality Halfords Screwdriver set and some Tyre dressing. No Carafax mind, the system is letting people reserve stock they do not have apparently.

Never mind, I will try the other place(s)

Trev.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

They do a black non setting sealant that is used on roofs, and also one the old cast iron down pipes.

Maybe Wickes or Dewsons.

Tried to google to find out what it is and came up with this.

http://www.who-sells-it.com/r/butyl-sealant.html

On the right of the page is a long list of sealants, not what I was looking for but may be what you need somewhere in their list.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Try a boat chandlers, I bought some there, expensive but it did the trick.

Sorry not on boat at the moment and cannot remeber make

Peter


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

Try Using sikaflex, any marine chandlers will stock it, i have used it on boats for sealing all sorts under the hull ( transducers ) etc....it's expensive approx £ 10 per tube, but it's worth every penny, once you have used it you wont use nothing else.......a cheaper version of this is called stixall about half the price...screwfix used to sell it


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sealant*

Thanks BobsHymer,

I know there are different number of sikaflex, but dont they all druy hard and are adhesive sealants?

Trev.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev

what about Sika Lastomer 710 check it out at CAK TANKS website here:-

http://www.caktanks.com/files/Cak 08 Sealants and Fixings 87.pdf

BUTYL SEALANT
SIKALASTOMER
Sikalastomer 710 butyl sealant is a high quality
non setting sealant used for a variety of joints
in caravans and motorhomes. It is especially
suitable for those situations where there is the
possibility of future disassembly, such as edge
trim on motorhomes, caravans and boats,
windows, rooflights and airvents etc. Due to its
very sticky non-setting flexibility it is ideal for
re-sealing of edge trims that have been sealed
with ordinary non-setting mastics which dry
out. Available in


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sika*

Thanks Trek,

Very Useful, should have a long shelf life too!

Trev.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

with regard to the shelf life 

Sika products generally have a use by date on them

& in my experiene caravan suppliers who sell them have normally had the stuff on their shelves a long time - so it whould be wise to check the dates before purchase


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just search for "tiger sealant" on Ebay. That's the stuff the motor trade uses, made in black and white it's a polyurethane adhesive sealant which is incredibly strong yet remains flexible. Similar to Sikaflex 512. Available from all good auto paint factors (and Ebay).


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

The black non drying you discribe is plain gutter sealant available for £2 at your local hardware store. Best stuff is the proper non drying caravan sealant which is around a pound more, from your camping shop.

Do not use anything that is not marked 'non drying' - flexible sealant does not mean non drying - these will actually cause leaks as they semi harden. You need full flexibility. Your panels do not stay the shape they are whilst travelling (same as your wings/doors on your car) they ripple and move in and out.


----------

